# It's true: You really can protect yourself against electromagnetic radiation - here



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

(NaturalNews) The average person usually doesn't realize they are jeopardizing their health by innocently clicking away on the computer or talking on a cordless phone. Linked with cancer, Alzheimer's, multiple sclerosis, chronic fatigue, miscarriage and a host of other devastating diseases, electromagnetic fields (EMFs) are a serious modern concern. And exposure is almost impossible to avoid. But with diet and a measure of awareness, the dangers of EMFs can be reduced.

Hidden hazards

Created by cell phones, power lines, computers and microwaves, as well as other electronic and magnetic devices, EMFs wreck havoc on the body. These fields induce brain fog, forgetfulness, anxiety, depression and chronic fatigue in those who are sensitive. The following three common appliances emit strong electromagnetic radiation and cause a variety of health disorders:

Microwave - Cancerous growths, headaches, fatigue, dizziness, hair loss, muscle and heart impairment, blurred vision and increased cholesterol.

Computer - Erratic heartbeat, sleep disorders, miscarriage, severe headaches, thyroid malfunction, loss of energy, stress, dizziness, poor memory and decreased libido.

Cell phone - Insomnia, memory loss, dizziness, nausea, poor concentration, hair thinning, eye problems, respiratory complaints, tinnitus, brain tumors and aneurisms.

Needless to say, protecting oneself from EMFs is crucial for well being.

Unplug and preserve wellness

Completely avoiding electromagnetic radiation is impossible. Yet minimizing exposure lessens the damaging impact on health. The first rule of thumb is to turn off and unplug appliances when not in use. Next, avoid Wi-Fi networks -- especially in the home. Fully charging laptops and then unplugging when ready for use is another way to minimize EMF exposure. If the computer needs to be connected to a power source, make sure plugs and power strips are located far away from the body. Steer clear of halogen and fluorescent lighting. Both technologies produce substantial EMFs. LCD lighting is a safe alternative. Cordless phone? Avoid DECT technology -- it transmits a strong radio frequency signal, even when idle. Keep the handset away from the body by activating speaker mode. The same for cell phones. If this isn't possible, use a tube headset. Even with lower levels of exposure, it is still important to fortify the body in order to avert health issues.

Prevent and repair damage

Grounding the body as well as using key foods and supplements improves resiliency to EMFs. Earthing is an excellent practice to ward off the harmful effects of electromagnetic fields. Simply stand barefoot on a dewy patch of grass or walk along a sandy beach for at least ten minutes each day. Learn more here. A nutrient rich diet is also essential. Below is a list of edibles and superfoods that protect against EMFs:

- Iodine

- Vitamin D3

- Sea vegetables

- Spirulina

- Noni

- Curcumin

- B-complex vitamins

- Melatonin

- Tulsi (Holy Basil)

- Omega-3 fatty acids

- Glutathione

- Sulfur

- Selenium

- Zinc

In addition, consuming high Oxygen Radical Absorbance Capacity (ORAC) foods is vital to prevent and heal DNA damage from EMFs. Good choices include: artichokes, cranberries, red beans, pecans, pomegranate seeds, rosemary, asparagus, blueberries, walnuts, prunes, cruciferous vegetables, cinnamon, dates, broccoli and cilantro. Always remember to select organic for ultimate nutritional power.

Even though living in an age of Wi-Fi and all sorts of EMF spewing gadgets is hazardous, we don't have to be victims of this invisible menace. Tend to the diet, ground the body and unplug appliances whenever possible. By taking these precautions and proactive steps, modern living need not be so dangerous.


I thought this was interesting...


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes it is and the article is right... ITS VERY HARD AVOIDING!!


----------

